# What to do with my High End VPS?



## badsha (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi, Guys. I have a VPS and I don't use it much.

So, can anyone tell me what Can I do with my VPS. (Already searched Google, tell me something new instead of hosting websites, servers etc).

So, can anyone tell me some good methods from which I can make some money.

P.S: If any of you want, I can lend my VPS for a decent price aswell.

VPS Specifications:

6 core

12GB ram (Can be extended to 16GB)

80GB HDD (Can be extended to 150GB)

1Gb/s connection

 

Regards

Badsha


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 12, 2015)

Well....

I know this is surprising, but most people purchase a VPS with a purpose already in mind.

Let it expire, save the money you get from owning the VPS and put it to other use, such as food or whatnot.

There's no easy "set a VPS up and make money" thing except for some shady stuff.


----------



## Serveo (Mar 12, 2015)

Do you have contract obligations? If not expire it. If you do, you might do some things like:

- Bitcoin mining;

- Shared hosting;

- Game server;

- Sending (legal) e-mails for 3rd parties;

- Owncloud (Similar Dropbox);

- VPN/Proxy;

- Satbox;

- Voip server;

Etc etc .


----------



## drmike (Mar 12, 2015)

badsha said:


> So, can anyone tell me some good methods from which I can make some money.


W-O-R-K.  J-O-B.


----------



## zomgmike (Mar 12, 2015)

Set up a blog and run ads on it.


----------



## Profuse-Jim (Mar 12, 2015)

What was the main reason you got it in the first place?


----------



## badsha (Mar 13, 2015)

Yeah, I like the idea but how can I do the following:

- Bitcoin mining;
- Sending (legal) e-mails for 3rd parties;
- Owncloud (Similar Dropbox);
- VPN/Proxy;
- Satbox;
- Voip server;


----------



## badsha (Mar 13, 2015)

I thought, I can make some money with it.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Mar 13, 2015)

Run a Tor Exit to contribute to the freedom of web and privacy of web users.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 13, 2015)

badsha said:


> I thought, I can make some money with it.


If you could then everyone would be buying VPSes left and right. 

It's how you use the VPS (e.g. hosting websites, selling VPSes, etc.) that generates income.


----------



## badsha (Mar 14, 2015)

What's TOR Exit mate. I would like to know about it.

and If anyone else is interested in buying that VPS from me, they are most welcome.


----------



## tonyg (Mar 14, 2015)

badsha said:


> What's TOR Exit mate. I would like to know about it.
> 
> and If anyone else is interested in buying that VPS from me, they are most welcome.


That response was tongue-in-cheek.

Don't run a TOR exit node unless you know what your doing and the implications of it.


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Mar 14, 2015)

tonyg said:


> That response was tongue-in-cheek.
> 
> Don't run a TOR exit node unless you know what your doing and the implications of it.


I did some searching for TOR exit nodes, found one that actually logs it's traffic publically.

http://46.28.202.81/vnstat/

Back to the topic, you could run a server on it? Teamspeak or some other voice server might serve a good purpose.


----------



## badsha (Mar 16, 2015)

Ohk, Thank you everyone for your valuable comments.

I don't know, how to setup all this.

Can anyone link me to a suitable turorial, that explains how to setup a server on VPS.


----------



## TurnkeyInternet (Mar 16, 2015)

badsha said:


> Hi, Guys. I have a VPS and I don't use it much.
> 
> So, can anyone tell me what Can I do with my VPS. (Already searched Google, tell me something new instead of hosting websites, servers etc).
> 
> So, can anyone tell me some good methods from which I can make some money.


The #1 way you will make money on this, is to cancel it and just pocket what you were spending if you don't need the high end VPS.  It's a guarantee, no fuss, in your pocket cash.

All the things like bitcoin mining, or data processing etc, wont ever outpace what you pay a cloud provider for a vps to break even or make a profit.


----------



## badsha (Mar 16, 2015)

Still looking for a valuable tutorial regarding VPS.


----------



## clarity (Mar 16, 2015)

badsha said:


> Still looking for a valuable tutorial regarding VPS.


You don't know what you want to do, and you can't use google to find tutorials.

I don't think that you are going to make any money with your high end VPS!


----------



## badsha (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh my god, I joined this Forum because I thought I will learn new things, but you guys are raging me.

And I did Google search but I'm getting same things like Host website, Servers etc. nothing new.

Anyways, Thanks.


----------



## drmike (Mar 18, 2015)

badsha said:


> Oh my god, I joined this Forum because I thought I will learn new things, but you guys are raging me.
> 
> And I did Google search but I'm getting same things like Host website, Servers etc. nothing new.
> 
> Anyways, Thanks.


Seriously, you are welcome to be around here and all...  Glad to have you on board.

Just expecting a bit from folks to tell you what to do and all.

Making money is something few do with VPS unless they've developed something substantial as a niche or product offering.   Develop something or get some clarity on what you intend to do so someone can point you to a How-to.


----------



## haloelite3 (Mar 18, 2015)

Yeah,

Why did you get he VPS In the first bit if you are unsure what to use it for?

Was you given it or won it or something?


----------



## cloudxtnyHost (Mar 26, 2015)

badsha said:


> I thought, I can make some money with it.


doing what exactly? it sounds more like you have no need for it.


seriously expire the vps and save some money.


----------



## robbyhicks (Mar 27, 2015)

I'd load it up with cPanel, build websites and sell shared hosting to people


----------



## WebTech Hosts (Apr 2, 2015)

Perhaps put a minecraft server on it and sell the GB's to minecraft players..........setting it up might be a little difficult but you can definitely make money that way.


----------



## stim (Apr 2, 2015)

A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush!


----------



## Hxxx (Apr 2, 2015)

Host a legal porn site. LOL


----------



## WebTech Hosts (Apr 3, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> Host a legal porn site. LOL


Getting legal content is the "hard" part...LOL


----------



## texteditor (Apr 5, 2015)

WebTech Hosts said:


> Getting legal content is the "hard" part...LOL


Not if you cut out the middleman and produce it yourself


----------



## texteditor (Apr 5, 2015)

seriousanswer: Use it to pad your buffer on a few bittorrent trackers


----------



## lolitseasy (Apr 5, 2015)

Set up plex and provide free streaming to your family and friends.


----------



## Hostissimus (Apr 14, 2015)

Could I ask your reason for purchasing such a high end VPS server? Site hosting would be the obvious choice, but as you don't want to use your VPS that way, probably the best way to let it expire and buy a low end VPS or shared hosting instead.


----------



## samK (Jun 15, 2020)

Web Server. Running a web server on a VPS is probably the most common thing to do.
Cloud Storage. You can turn your VPS into a cloud storage solution for yourself easily.
Mail server.
VPN.
Self-hosting apps.
Game Server.
Testing.


----------



## marythomas (Jun 26, 2020)

Cloud Storage: You can use your VPS Server Hosting into a cloud storage solution for yourself quickly.


----------



## peterbrown (Dec 13, 2020)

You can use it for VPN purpose can offer VPN to other people and can make money.


----------

